# New dump trailer!



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Picked it up last week, can't wait to try it out!

14' 14k lb Griffin dump trailer.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Why a ball style? Pintle is all I trust on trailer carrying loads that heavy.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice trailer



Grassman09;1596340 said:


> Why a ball style? Pintle is all I trust on trailer carrying loads that heavy.


I agree with this.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Very unsafe,I'll take it off your hands for 250.00


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

grandview;1596357 said:


> Very unsafe,I'll take it off your hands for 250.00


haha Ill give you 50 bucks more Thumbs Up . I will pick it up in the morning.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I much prefer a 2 5/6 ball with a wt distributing hitch. A pintle will beat you to death compared to a ball. A 14,000lb trailer should only have about 1,500lb tongue wt. That should be no problem for a class 4 or 5 receiver.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a 2 5/16 ball with an adjustable coupler. The rest of our trailers are pintle and they do beat you up pretty good. It's not for sale yet, I want to use it first!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice trailer


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

dang it I was gonna pick it up tomorrow morning.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think you could make it from NY to WI by the morning...


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice dump trailer, that is an awesome logo on the front of it - pirate skull.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

scott3430;1596529 said:


> Nice dump trailer, that is an awesome logo on the front of it - pirate skull.


Thanks, it's the spare tire cover. I found it on Ebay.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Good call on the ball, Pintles blow donkey nutz


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did a road trip 1200 Miles with a tandem axle equipment trailer last spring and I lived to talk about it. I'd rather feel a lil discomfort then have my trailer pop off possibly. Never happened to me but has to someone I know.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

thats great!!! looks like it would make a nice snow hauler if you made som sides!


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

My parents camper weighs 12k bumper pull. It is a ball hitch and has made it up and down the east coast. 

We're talking a 1 ton pickup here. Not some crazy load On a lowboy


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The only way a ball hitch pops off is either being way out of adjustment or not being hitched properly to begin with. Neither case is the hitches fault. Remember, 30,000lb gooseneck trailers use a 2 5/16 ball. Ever hear of one of them failing?


----------



## Brocky (Jan 11, 2013)

When you get that big, over 10-12,000 lb, A goose neck is the only SAFE way to go. This trailer is a 14,000 lb cap, grossing 20,000 loaded with my 1949 Diamond T pick up. Steering axle goes up 250lb and drive up about 1600.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree a gooseneck is the way to go for bigger, heavier trailers, our horse trailer is a gooseneck and you can't beat how well it tows and the maneuverability you get. This trailer would have been close to $10k+ in a gooseneck, a little out of my budget right now.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it will work great as a snow hauler, it will hold just over 7 yards without sides on it. I'm not sure how much 7 yards of snow would weigh tho. I was told it will dump 10k pounds no problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice trailer. You'll be fine with that hitch setup, there are many on the road like that.


----------



## Dually00-00 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice trailer.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! I should be using her this week, we have a tree removal job lined up if the weather stays good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I havent heard of griffen but I think thats a quality steel and aluminum products trailer.
I have a few and have sold a bunch over that last year. Great trailer, very hand. Power up and down is nice when you need to spread a bit of gravel and then move. I was having issues with the china battery they put on mine but I replaced it with and interstate and it worked alot better. Throw up some 2x8's for a rub rail and they can haul a good load. 
The tarp kit lock rail is awesome on that trailer. 

The only accident I have ever had with a trailer was with a pintal, I hooked up the float trailer, someone came over and was talking to me. I hooked up the safety chains and lights and forgot to close the pintal clasp and pin it. Drove the bobcat up on the float and popped the trailer off the hitch and right into the tail gate. Froze in the bobcat and had to ease it down, crushing the tailgate. :crying: my own faul and there was a bit of loud cursing at myself after.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe Quality Steel makes them for Griffin. Mine came with an Interstate battery, last week I installed a battery tender to keep in charged when were not using it. The dealer told me it takes about two hours of drive time to charge the battery through the 7 pin trailer plug. I'm not sure yet if I will put sides on it, I would like to build a front bunker that can be removed so I can chip brush into it.

The only hitch issue I have ever had was a similar story to Midtownpc's. I was hooking a chipper with a pintle up to a dump truck, someone started talking to me and I hooked everything up but forgot to lock the pintle down. I made it about two miles from the shop and the chipper bounced off, safety chains caught it and when I stopped it slammed into the back of the dump truck. No damage to anything just a bruised ego. Now I make sure every hitch is latched and I put a paddle lock on it, pintle or ball, everything gets locked.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I've towed those double stacked from Indiana to Toronto 
Nice trailer


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

A few pics of her first job. We took down a 40"x 60 foot tall ash tree, all the logs fit in the trailer, just had to make one more trip with the brush. This trailer tows great when loaded and fallows the truck perfect when backing up, I love this thing, I should have bought one years ago!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice firewood


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Should be getting split up this week!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I do have a sad feeling about the lifespan of those light towers in the back....i know we never mean to run into them with something but it happens! Regardless, seems like a nice trailer, i sure love mine


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice, where did you pick that up in Wisconsin?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice - putting it to work! I see you still have snow around you too, I wish it would melt faster.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I know what ya mean about the taillights, I was thinking of making a guard for them but we will see how it goes.



wewille;1629304 said:


> Nice, where did you pick that up in Wisconsin?


I bought the trailer from 51 Trailer sales in Stoughton WI. He sells them from his house. I was very happy with the service and the guy was very knowledgeable. They don't keep much in stock but he can order anything you want.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thumbs Up Very nice I like it!!


----------

